# Worried - should I have more than just Progesterone during 2WW?



## Ange13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I know I am being crazy but I can't help noticing that everybody seems to be on Progesterone and other drugs during the two week wait.  I have only been given Progesterone in the form of Cyclogest suppositories, and nothing else.

Does this sound right?  I'm sure it is, I'm just getting totally paronoid and panicking that the clinic may have forgotten to give me something!  Its my first IVF so this is all very new to me.

I'm sure just varies depending on your protocol and personal circumstances but if anybody else is just on Progesterone I would really love you to put my mind at rest - although I'm sure I'll think of something else to panic about afterwards!

Ange xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds normal to me!!

CLP


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The majority of women will only be prescribed progesterone support during 2ww in the form of Cyclogest, Gestone, Crinone etc.  Some may be prescribed HCG injections during 2ww instead of progesterone support but this basically does same job as it tells your ovaries to produce their own natural progesterone.

Women who are prescribed other medications during 2ww will have these for specific reasons eg Clexane, Prednisolone etc because of blood clotting issues and/or immune problems causing recurrent miscarriages and/or implantation failure.

What you've been prescribed, as in Cyclogest progesterone pessaries, sounds completely normal to me if you have no known other issues.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## Ange13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hiya,

Thanks so much for your advice, I know I sound like a crazy woman but it does put my mind at rest.

Good luck to you too.

Ange xx


----------



## Foxyfrithy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Ange

Me too! Just the pessaries which seems like nothing after the injections and cream and everything, this feels like there should be something else to do. And HOW long is it til we find out!!! ARRGGHH It's driving me nuts   9 days and counting!

xxxxx


----------



## Ange13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm so glad it isn't just me - I agree the pessaries don't seem enough.  Just out of interest, how have you felt since taking them?  I am so bloated an uncomfortable, not sure if I'm still swollen from the stimming and EC or whether its the progesterone making me feel like this.

Yes I also have 9 days to wait - longest fortnight of my life without a doubt.

Ange xx


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Ange

I'm also only on Cyclogest which to be honest is bad enough on it's own.  I'm bloated but not uncomfortable other than the fact that none of my clothes fit me at the moment.  I can't do up any of my jeans and although I do have some elasticated skirts and some trackie bottoms and stuff, I don't really want anything tight around my tummy!!

Good luck with your 2ww and I hope you get the result you want.  I am testing on Monday and i'm terrified but eager to get there at the same time.

Kate x


----------



## Foxyfrithy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Ange

I had 21 days of pessaries and I started them a week ago so two more weeks of bloating and killer boobs! My test is a week today on the 18th. So pleased we're a week in and only a week go to. I have NO idea how Ill get through next week though. My tummy looks really weird and pointy! And my clothes don't fit like they used to. I wasn't sure if it was all the poking about during EC, hormones during stimming, pessaries or a delightful combo of all of the above!!! 

Kate -Good luck for Monday!!   

And lets keep    for the next few days!!!!


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Kate, like you im only taking Cyclogest Pessaries and like ange13 was wondering why i was just taking 1 pessary a night while everyone else seemd to be on a cocktail of drugs to keep their embies in place! Kinna glad that its just the 1 thing I have left to do!

I too have my HPT & ODT on Monday 14th June..    . Angie dont worry the doctors know why they have just given us pessaries and nothing else. Im not feeling too bloated anymore just feel like my AF is about to arrive with crampy feelings. Still got the sore (.)(.) but even they have calmed down a bit now. I cant believe after 2 weeks of waiting I only have 3 days before I test!    .

Kate all the best with your result on monday, sending lots of     and to you too Foxy Minxy & Ange xx


----------



## sel1980 (Jan 12, 2010)

I too was prescribed just cyclogest pessaries. Last cycle I had Gestone and Clexane injections. Cyclogest and Gestone injections basically work the same. I hated the in jections on my first cycle so was prescribed pessaries this time round. I was told by one consultant that they were both as effective as the other and told different by another consultant! their conducting tests at the moment to back this up. The clexane in jections I understand are only prescribed if your high risk OHSS and this is dependant on how many folicles there were at EC. It does seem strange compared to the last cycle and how much I had to do. I'm under the main consultant this time round so am trusting the pessaries alone are fine. 

Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Ange13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies ladies, its so good to know that other people are feeling the same.

Best of luck to you all for your test dates, mine is also next week.

Fingers crossed we will all have something to celebrate this time next week.

Ange xxxxxxxx


----------

